# Compare Maltese to Poodle



## nicky

Hello! 
Newbie here!
Looking for anyone who might be able to compare and contrast poodles and maltese.
I've been a "poodle-mommy" all my life but, for several years now, have been seriously looking into adding a maltese into my life. 
Any help at all would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## vjw

I'm sure there will be a little bias on THIS forum. I love both breeds and previously was a parent to one of each. The poodle has a curly coat and the Maltese is more straight and silky. I'm sure you can find out more about both breeds on the akc.org. website


Here's a picture of Misty and Max: 












Joy


----------



## Tina

There isn't any comparison. Maltese are perfect. :wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

> There isn't any comparison. Maltese are perfect. :wub:[/B]



I agree! Seriously, though - I grew up with a toy Poodle, and she will always be my first love. If you haven't experienced a Malt, I would absolutely go for it.


----------



## Morkie4

My very first dog was a beautiful minature white poodle. Very very smart and loving little dogs. I have had several breeds and I know for certain that I will always have a MALTESE in my life! Just something special about their personality and looks that make you love them. I would suggest if you want a nice companion dog...........you need to be owned by a Maltese.


----------



## wolfieinthehouse

I am a life long poodle person and have had a maltese for almost a year now.

Here is my observation of my present poodle and my maltese

The poodle is more intelligent (ducking for cover here) but the maltese is plenty smart too.
By this I mean the poodle understands everything immediately. The maltese goes "Oh ya! That must be what she wants!"
The poodle is more sporty in physique and activities but the maltese is more huggable
The poodle hair is easier to keep groomed. The maltese needs to be constantly combed and brushed and still matts!

I adore them both though and here is my old sig picture of my two breeds together. They are bestest friends.


----------



## my baby

I use to own a poodle and she was great, but nothing beats the love, loyalty and cuddles a maltese will give you. I have two maltese now and I would never change breeds. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## llf060787

I happen to have a Maltipoo so I can't speak specifically for either breed. I like to think I got the best of both. Bianca is a lovable, sweet, huggable and mischievous little fur ball who was very easy to train and sometimes astounds us by the things she does and understands. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## jmm

I (ducking, too) have to agree that Poodles are easier learners than Maltese. I also agree with describing them as more sporty (a better companion for long walks and hiking). Personally, I think Poodle coats are waaaaay easier than Maltese coats. 

My Maltese tend to be a bit more laid back than most poodles. They're very trainable, but not with the intensity of a poodle.


----------



## godiva goddess

> There isn't any comparison. Maltese are perfect. :wub:[/B]


Agreed! haha... 

I never owned a poodle but its great that they are faster/easier trained by humans.

Maltese, however, TRAINS humans real fast. My Mia trained me from our first day..lol.. :wub: :wub:


----------



## MandyMc65

I think Maltese are wonderful little dogs!  

When I was little we had a toy poodle. He was very, very smart, but I don't know if I'd say smarter than a Maltese. I think the Maltese is a lot smarter than what we think. They know what you want them to do, but also know how to get what they want from you! Whereas the poodle is probably doing what you want, without necessarily wanting anything in return, therefore seeming to "get it" faster and easier.

As for the coats, a Maltese coat is way more difficult to maintain and they are a more fragile dog.

I, however, would never choose any other little dog. It will always be a Maltese :wub:


----------



## kodie

> I am a life long poodle person and have had a maltese for almost a year now.
> 
> Here is my observation of my present poodle and my maltese
> 
> The poodle is more intelligent (ducking for cover here) but the maltese is plenty smart too.
> By this I mean the poodle understands everything immediately. The maltese goes "Oh ya! That must be what she wants!"
> The poodle is more sporty in physique and activities but the maltese is more huggable
> The poodle hair is easier to keep groomed. The maltese needs to be constantly combed and brushed and still matts!
> 
> I adore them both though and here is my old sig picture of my two breeds together. They are bestest friends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]





> I use to own a poodle and she was great, but nothing beats the love, loyalty and cuddles a maltese will give you. I have two maltese now and I would never change breeds. :wub: :wub: :wub:[/B]





> I (ducking, too) have to agree that Poodles are easier learners than Maltese. I also agree with describing them as more sporty (a better companion for long walks and hiking). Personally, I think Poodle coats are waaaaay easier than Maltese coats.
> 
> My Maltese tend to be a bit more laid back than most poodles. They're very trainable, but not with the intensity of a poodle.[/B]


I think I have to agree with all the above info... i just want to add that for cuddle factor and loyalty... maltese all the way.


----------



## LJSquishy

I believe Maltese are literally the best breed ever (along with maybe a Golden Retriever). They are extremely loyal, smart, and know when something is wrong. I have owned several different breeds before: Chihuaha/Terrier, Cocker Spaniel, Beagle, and 2 Maltese. I will NEVER own another breed other than Maltese.

The books say they are among the toughest to housebreak, but I disagree. My Beagle was WAY worse. I will say, though, that Poodles are among my least favorite breeds. I don't think they're cute at all, and they always seem yappy...but to each their own. They make wonderful pets for those who love their ugly fur! (only joking)

I would highly recommend getting a Maltese -- there really is no other like them!


----------



## Nikki's Mom

I had a mini poodle growing up and he was very smart. A few years ago I had a Bichon and Peaches was extremely sweet and smart. Now I have a Malt puppy and she is similar to the Bichon in intelligence and temperament. Poodles are very smart and learn very quickly, but my bichon caught on rather quickly too, and it's too soon to tell about Nikki, my Maltese because I just got her. She seems pretty smart. My poodle was very independent, unlike my Bichon, who was pretty "clingy." 

So I guess what I am saying is that I think that Poodles, Bichons and Maltese are pretty similar in intelligence, maybe a poodle is a little bit smarter. Each puppy within their breed has their own personality. I like the appearance of Bichons and Maltese better than Poodles. I'd own a Bichon again, and I love my Malt. Just a personal preference.


----------



## ShilohsMom

I have both breeds in my home and I like both breeds very much. My poodle is very elegant, calm, intelligent never barks and is very nimble, graceful, almost catlike in her movements. I believe she never barks because she doesn't think she is a dog. 

My maltese is klutzier, excitable, a barker, freaks out about little things, enthusiastic busybody and a comical clown. They are pretty much opposites in personality.

Both are big snugglers, affectionate and very sweet. Neither shed.Grooming a maltese is far more tedious.

I do not prefer one breed over the other as a well bred poodle is as total a joy as a well bred maltese. The only area the maltese gets an extra point with me is that they have zero smell to them while a poodle does have a mild doggy scent as do most other breeds except for the maltese.


----------



## yorkieville

> There isn't any comparison. Maltese are perfect. :wub:[/B]


I agree! My neighbors have 7 Poodles. I delivered four of them last year, and turned down the offer of "free pick of the litter". :HistericalSmiley: 

Sheila


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

Zoe is highly offended at those who claim the Poodle to have higher intelligence. :angry: She went under the bed to have some alone time and nurse her pride. Jett just gave me one of these looks... :huh: ...and ran off to play! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## giselle79

Have your ever felt your heart melting when you look into a maltese eyes?
Have you ever laughed like crazy at your maltese being mischievous?
Have you ever felt healed and happy after cuddling with your malt?
Have you ever decided not to give up because your malt is there for you?
Have you ever felt your hope reborn after your maltese has learned a new trick?
Yes??? then there is no way to compare


----------



## Cooper and Lola's mom

I have a standard poodle and she is extremely easy to train. She is not yappy. I don't think any 70lb dog can really be called yappy. I also own 2 maltese/poodle mixes. Cooper was and still is not the quickest dog there is. When I was housetraining him he would just pee right in front of me with a totally clueless look on his face but one day it just clicked. Now he is great. Now Lola, my other maltepoo has more of the poodle characteristics. She looks more poodle in the face and learned housetraining quicker than any dog I have trained. She is just 4 months old and she is housebroken. Cooper has the really silly personality that melts my heart. Lola is very sweet and energetic. Neither ones are yappy at all. He has the finer maltese coat which can be difficult while Lola's is easier. I think that I really captured the best of both breeds. I love the intelligence of the poodle and love that all 4 of my dogs are part or all poodle and yet I have the fantastic personality of the maltese.
Jodi


----------



## Deborah

This is my experience only. Poodles are very smart. My parents had 2 a miniature and a toy. Both came from different breeders. The poodles were high strung. So am I so it could be a parenting issue. Both yipped and yapped and begged for food. Both were terrified of thunder. My parent"s poodle ate breakfast at the dining room table Alphabet cereal. The poodles were easier to maintain (they went to a groomer). My husband says I am high maintenance enough so I have to do my own grooming. From what I've read about grooming nightmares it is probably a good thing.
Both of the Maltese I have had do not bark and or yip. Love to snuggle and thunder never bothered either one of them.


----------



## k/c mom

> Have your ever felt your heart melting when you look into a maltese eyes?
> Have you ever laughed like crazy at your maltese being mischievous?
> Have you ever felt healed and happy after cuddling with your malt?
> Have you ever decided not to give up because your malt is there for you?
> Have you ever felt your hope reborn after your maltese has learned a new trick?
> Yes??? then there is no way to compare [/B]


Beautifully said!! ^

There is just something magical about Maltese. There is such a depth and intensity when looking in their eyes......


----------



## yorkieville

> Zoe is highly offended at those who claim the Poodle to have higher intelligence. :angry: She went under the bed to have some alone time and nurse her pride. Jett just gave me one of these looks... :huh: ...and ran off to play! :HistericalSmiley:[/B]



Zoe, please don't believe those people that claim that Poodles have higher intelligence. My Mama knows 7 Poodles, and she says all 7 put together are not as smart as me. (Not one of them understands the word 'quiet', they yap all day long.) Mama loves them anyway, but personally, I ignore them.

xoxo
Kia


----------



## I found nemo

I think both breeds have their pros and cons well any breed.
I Wouldn't say one is better than the other just different :biggrin:


----------



## Cooper and Lola's mom

I don't think anyone was saying one breed was better than the other. We were only pointing out the differences that we noticed first hand. Both breeds are great. 
Jodi


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

> I don't think anyone was saying one breed was better than the other. We were only pointing out the differences that we noticed first hand. Both breeds are great.
> Jodi[/B]


Huh???? :blink: Do you think someone was upset?? If they are, I'm not seeing it. Although I do think probably within each breed there are some that are very intelligent (i.e. my Zoe) and some that are...well shall we say...not the brightest crayon in the box (i.e. my Jett). Although every once in a while he does something that makes me think maybe he is so scary smart that he has out foxed me and gotten away with not doing what I want him too! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: But then again I have the theory that I got him at a year old and so he probably didn't have someone working with him one on one as a puppy during some of the critical formulative periods. Just a thought.


----------



## I found nemo

> I don't think anyone was saying one breed was better than the other. We were only pointing out the differences that we noticed first hand. Both breeds are great.
> Jodi[/B]


I didn't say ANYONE was saying one breed is better than another breed I was just stating my opinion! :biggrin:


----------



## Cooper and Lola's mom

I was not saying anyone was upset. All I/we were doing is responding to the original post which was to compare the maltese to the poodle. Just because some of us think that overall that the poodle has higher intelligence than the maltese does not mean that that breed is better than the maltese or any other. I like the maltese personality better than the poodle but that does not mean that the maltese is better than the poodle. Of course, everyone has their opinion but that was not the question in the original post.
Jodi


----------



## I found nemo

:blink: Im confused again!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

> :blink: Im confused again! [/B]


 :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## I found nemo

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=560832
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :blink: Im confused again! [/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:
> [/B]
Click to expand...

 :biggrin:


----------



## yorkieville

How about considering the idea that in each individual breed, some are higher in intelligence than others, but not to categorize the entire breed as being of higher intelligence than another breed? 

Sheila


----------



## I found nemo

> How about considering the idea that in each individual breed, some are higher in intelligence than others, but not to categorize the entire breed as being of higher intelligence than another breed?
> 
> Sheila[/B]


 :biggrin: oh thats good!!!
I agree with that one


----------



## yorkieville

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=560898
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about considering the idea that in each individual breed, some are higher in intelligence than others, but not to categorize the entire breed as being of higher intelligence than another breed?
> 
> Sheila[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: oh thats good!!!
> I agree with that one
> [/B]
Click to expand...


Great! After thinking about it, I realized I have two of the same breed, one is beyond intelligent, and let's just say the other one is adorable, and we love her anyway.  

Sheila


----------



## I found nemo

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=560901
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about considering the idea that in each individual breed, some are higher in intelligence than others, but not to categorize the entire breed as being of higher intelligence than another breed?
> 
> Sheila[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: oh thats good!!!
> I agree with that one
> [/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Great! After thinking about it, I realized I have two of the same breed, one is beyond intelligent, and let's just say the other one is adorable, and we love her anyway.
> 
> Sheila
> [/B]
Click to expand...

 :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: ok, lets just say that!!! :biggrin:


----------



## yorkieville

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 

Sheila


----------



## Cooper and Lola's mom

Okay, I googled "What is the smartest dog breed" and guess what came up? Poodle at #2 and the Maltese tied with the Brussels Griffon at #59. Just FYI. 
Jodi


----------



## I found nemo

> Okay, I googled "What is the smartest dog breed" and guess what came up? Poodle at #2 and the Maltese tied with the Brussels Griffon at #59. Just FYI.
> Jodi[/B]


Thank you for that info!


----------



## yorkieville

You know, I have to say, Poodles are pretty darn intelligent. This afternoon, I walked next door to my neighbors, (the ones that I delivered the Poodle puppies last year). Well, I've really been confined to the house for quite awhile due to spine disease, so the puppies hadn't seen me in a very long time. They are extremely shy of people and won't go to people, and as I walked over to the run, they were barking like crazy. I knelt down to their level and they came right to the side of the run, sniffing me through the chain link, and as soon as they sniffed me, it was like a light bulb went off in their head, and they were climbing over each other, to kiss me! I was impressed, and needless to say, really touched, because these kids have a special place in my heart.

Sheila


----------



## Cooper and Lola's mom

How very sweet!!!! I guess they must remember you as helping them come into this world. They may recognize your scent or something. I bet that made you feel better. Lotsa puppy love for you!!!!
Jodi


----------



## wolfieinthehouse

I'm just adding that the day before yesterday, I took Wolfie on a walk and he barked ferociously at a pile of sand in some neighbor's driveway (they were going to do landscaping) and went up suspiciously to sniff it after the initial barage of barking.

I got home and said "Shep _never_ would have done that!"

My dh said "You just watch, sand shaped aliens from outer space will invade Earth tomorrow!"


----------



## yorkieville

> How very sweet!!!! I guess they must remember you as helping them come into this world. They may recognize your scent or something. I bet that made you feel better. Lotsa puppy love for you!!!!
> Jodi[/B]


Oh, Jodi it made me feel so good! Then, yesterday afternoon, I stepped out onto my deck,and all the Poodles ran over and were all over me, kissing me. Their Daddy couldn't get them to come home. Thank goodness we're good friends or he might have gotten mad at me. One of them, absolutely refused to go to him, wanted to stay with her Auntie Sheila. :wub: I have to admit, knowing these babies, I can't say I'd prefer a Maltese over a Poodle. I've known their Mama since she was a puppy, and their big sister, too. And love them to pieces!

Sheila


----------



## yorkieville

> I'm just adding that the day before yesterday, I took Wolfie on a walk and he barked ferociously at a pile of sand in some neighbor's driveway (they were going to do landscaping) and went up suspiciously to sniff it after the initial barage of barking.
> 
> I got home and said "Shep _never_ would have done that!"
> 
> My dh said "You just watch, sand shaped aliens from outer space will invade Earth tomorrow!"
> 
> [/B]


I have to tell you, Wolfie is just like my 4# Yorkie, Kia, she barks art the weirdest things, anything new in the house, she'll stretch out to look at it, and back away, barking at it.

My husband will tease her a little bit, by nudging the article a tiny bit, which makes her bark more.  

Trust me, she'll join Wolfie in barking at the the Sand Shaped Aliens from Outer Space when they invade Earth! :HistericalSmiley: 

Sheila


----------



## carolicious

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=565147
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How very sweet!!!! I guess they must remember you as helping them come into this world. They may recognize your scent or something. I bet that made you feel better. Lotsa puppy love for you!!!!
> Jodi[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, Jodi it made me feel so good! Then, yesterday afternoon, I stepped out onto my deck,and all the Poodles ran over and were all over me, kissing me. Their Daddy couldn't get them to come home. Thank goodness we're good friends or he might have gotten mad at me. One of them, absolutely refused to go to him, wanted to stay with her Auntie Sheila. :wub: I have to admit, knowing these babies, I can't say I'd prefer a Maltese over a Poodle. I've known their Mama since she was a puppy, and their big sister, too. And love them to pieces!
> 
> Sheila
> [/B]
Click to expand...

aww that sounds so cute! Animals do something called "imprinting" which is when they attach themselves to the first thing they see when they're born. That's why there has been stories about people whom their animals believed to be their moms - like that one movie that came out a long time ago about a girl flying with her geese to teach them to migrate during winter season because they would just follow her everywhere. What was it called? I forget.. but to them, she was their mom because she was who they saw during their imprinting period. That is probably why the poodle pups are crazyyy about you! You're like a mom figure to them. It must feel good to be adored like that! :biggrin:


----------



## Baby Missy's Mom

Wow, what an interesting string. I have always been a cat lover.....hated dogs. About 2 years ago I thought a little dog might be fun as I knew we were on bidding time with our beloved cat Tiffany. 

I thought a little dog could go for walk, go shopping, keep me company in the garden, sit on my knee and give me loves.......with no hair. I did alot of research and came up with three choices: Yorkie, Poodle, and Maltese. Since the yorkie was part of the terrior family they tend to yip. I went to two breeders and contained myself as all puppies are cute. I talked to the breeders for quite some time to "listen" to what they said. Hmmm, cute but not what I was looking for. I was able to see three litters of miniature poodles as well and my heart was stolen. But, the one I chose was already sold and I didn't seem to get a connection with any of the others. Then I found a Maltese breeder through Canadian Kennel Club and went to see the puppies which were adorable. I came away with nothing, not because I didn't like the puppies it was breeder that seemed so aggressive and ruley. Then I found Jean, a Maltese breeder (over 15 years) in our area. She was a blessing. Come on Saturday, I'll make you a cup of tea and then you can sit with the puppies. She doesn't let the puppies go until they're 14 weeks and they can't go where there's kids. I was so sad as I have 2 kids - one and adult but my son was 14. She laughed at my concern when she looked at the 6'1" kid and said "he's a man" welcome. She described each one's personality, explained what a teacup Maltese was ~ what an eye opener and then left myself and my son alone for two hours with the puppies. (Her husband was on puppy detail.) My son had picked a rather aggressive, playful little boy which he still talks about but there was this little girl that sat in back ground and watched that had my attention. Push came to shove and Baby Missy and Jean picked me. I love her to death. As it turns out we even have the same birthday. The reason for my story, I don't think either is any better it's just "who chooses you". Cheers to Yorkie's (my mom's new baby), Poodles (Missy's and my friend Lily) and to MALTESE as Missy has converted me to a Maltese lover. PS - we lost our cat but there's a little orange stray hanging around and he's so cute and Missy likes him too. Whoops, sorry for the long winded message.


----------



## Cooper and Lola's mom

Congrats on your beautiful baby. She is stunning. Now I don't think anyone was saying any dog breed is better than another. We were just comparing the differences in the two breeds and some of us think that one breed overall is a little smarter than another. I happen to love the Maltese breed and would like to get one in a few years after we relocate to Texas. I have 2 maltese/toy poodle puppies now and I love them so very much. Now, one of the dogs has alot more intelligence but my other one ownes my heart. He is my baby. So much so, that I am taking only him with my family on our vacations. I can't be apart from him. He looks more maltese other than the long legs. He also has the personality of the maltese which I LOVE!!!! My female is super smart like a poodle. Easiest dog I ever house trained. She looks more poodle but has quite the personality too but is much more outgoing. I like them more than my shih-poo but she is nice, too. She just has the shih-tzu personality and can be quite stubborn. She is smart, though. Love them all.
Jodi


----------



## Cooper and Lola's mom

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=565198
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How very sweet!!!! I guess they must remember you as helping them come into this world. They may recognize your scent or something. I bet that made you feel better. Lotsa puppy love for you!!!!
> Jodi[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, Jodi it made me feel so good! Then, yesterday afternoon, I stepped out onto my deck,and all the Poodles ran over and were all over me, kissing me. Their Daddy couldn't get them to come home. Thank goodness we're good friends or he might have gotten mad at me. One of them, absolutely refused to go to him, wanted to stay with her Auntie Sheila. :wub: I have to admit, knowing these babies, I can't say I'd prefer a Maltese over a Poodle. I've known their Mama since she was a puppy, and their big sister, too. And love them to pieces!
> 
> Sheila
> [/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> aww that sounds so cute! Animals do something called "imprinting" which is when they attach themselves to the first thing they see when they're born. That's why there has been stories about people whom their animals believed to be their moms - like that one movie that came out a long time ago about a girl flying with her geese to teach them to migrate during winter season because they would just follow her everywhere. What was it called? I forget.. but to them, she was their mom because she was who they saw during their imprinting period. That is probably why the poodle pups are crazyyy about you! You're like a mom figure to them. It must feel good to be adored like that! :biggrin:
> [/B]
Click to expand...

Sheila, I was thinking the same thing about the imprinting. I think that maybe they recognize your smell after all this time. Isn't that amazing??? Very special. You are so lucky to have them live so close to you. They are lucky to have you so close to them, too! 
Jodi


----------



## yorkieville

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=565198
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How very sweet!!!! I guess they must remember you as helping them come into this world. They may recognize your scent or something. I bet that made you feel better. Lotsa puppy love for you!!!!
> Jodi[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, Jodi it made me feel so good! Then, yesterday afternoon, I stepped out onto my deck,and all the Poodles ran over and were all over me, kissing me. Their Daddy couldn't get them to come home. Thank goodness we're good friends or he might have gotten mad at me. One of them, absolutely refused to go to him, wanted to stay with her Auntie Sheila. :wub: I have to admit, knowing these babies, I can't say I'd prefer a Maltese over a Poodle. I've known their Mama since she was a puppy, and their big sister, too. And love them to pieces!
> 
> Sheila
> [/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> aww that sounds so cute! Animals do something called "imprinting" which is when they attach themselves to the first thing they see when they're born. That's why there has been stories about people whom their animals believed to be their moms - like that one movie that came out a long time ago about a girl flying with her geese to teach them to migrate during winter season because they would just follow her everywhere. What was it called? I forget.. but to them, she was their mom because she was who they saw during their imprinting period. That is probably why the poodle pups are crazyyy about you! You're like a mom figure to them. It must feel good to be adored like that! :biggrin:
> [/B]
Click to expand...

I think you're right, they did imprint with me. I was the first person to touch them. And every day, after they were born, I went over and climbed in the pen and picked each one up and weighed him/her, and kissed them. Funny thing, I could do that and their Mama didn't get upset, but when my neighbor first attempted it, Mama growled at her. I wonder if she was okay with me because I was the one that went through her labor and delivery with her. I laid on the floor with her curled up against me, and rubbed her back. It was all I could think to do to help her feel comfortable. Oh, it odes feel good to have them love me!!!! My friends keep asking me when I'm taking my dog home (the littlest one is my favorite) and honestly, if it weren't' for the spine disease, I'd have loved to take her, but now, when I see all four of the puppies together, I am so glad they kept them all. When all 7 Poodles are out together, they look like a herd of little lambs. I keep teaing my neighbor that he needs a Shepherd's Crook. B)


----------



## yorkieville

[/QUOTE]
Sheila, I was thinking the same thing about the imprinting. I think that maybe they recognize your smell after all this time. Isn't that amazing??? Very special. You are so lucky to have them live so close to you. They are lucky to have you so close to them, too! 
Jodi
[/QUOTE]

Jodi,

I agree, I think they did imprint with me. I think it is amazing that it was my scent they recognized! I think I'm lucky they live here, and I'm rather upset today. We live out in the country, in a small subdivision, and every one is on acreage. My neighbor told me, that someone called Animal Control, twice, about the Poodles, claimed they were running the neighborhood, and they bite.

They did get loose a couple times, and bark at a neighbor a few homes away, but my neighbor was right out there, herding them back together. I saw both incidents and they didn't go near the people, they just barked at them. My neighbor said they may have to find new homes for them. I said, "Don't you dare!"

The neighbor that complained has a son that is very noisy, working on his truck, so he shouldn't be so quick to complain about someone else. What goes around, comes around.

Sheila


----------

